# Millions of wasps discovered in a 21 foot wasp nest



## Xuphor (Apr 13, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/millions-wasps-discovered-gigantic-21-210840472.html
(Contains a video showing the actual 21 foot nest)









> The town of San Sebastián de La Gomera in the Canary Islands was buzzing with fear when a gigantic 21-foot 9-inch wasp nest was discovered in the hallway of an abandoned home.


 
My reaction:


Spoiler


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 13, 2013)

User Submitted News.


----------



## 431unknown (Apr 13, 2013)

That's going to take a shit ton of RAID to clear that fucker out.


----------



## FireGrey (Apr 13, 2013)

They need to blow that house up and fast.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 13, 2013)

NOPE. No thanks. Nooooo thank you.


----------



## weavile001 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kill it with fire!!!!!


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2013)

Fuck it


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Apr 13, 2013)

Maybe this is why North Korea wants to nuke teh US


----------



## Gahars (Apr 13, 2013)

We've gotten 8 posts in and nobody's posted this yet?



For shame, GBAtemp. For shame.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 13, 2013)

>reads

reaction:


----------



## IBNobody (Apr 13, 2013)

BAHIM Z 360 said:


> Maybe this is why North Korea wants to nuke teh US


 
Um....

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Canary+Islands&ie=UTF-8&ei=-MFoUdQf1M6pAeyYgIAL&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg

Wrong neighboring continent?

Or do you mean North Korea wants to nuke us for the Yahoo News? If so, I agree 100%. Bring it, Un.


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Xuphor (Apr 13, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> User Submitted News.


Yes? I don't get why you used that emote.


----------



## Ergo (Apr 13, 2013)

Something Kim Jong Un and the NK army might be able to handle, as long as the wasps agree not to fight back.


----------



## BAHIM Z 360 (Apr 13, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Um....
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Canary Islands&ie=UTF-8&ei=-MFoUdQf1M6pAeyYgIAL&ved=0CAsQLol_AUoAg
> 
> ...





IBNobody said:


> Um....
> 
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Canary Islands&ie=UTF-8&ei=-MFoUdQf1M6pAeyYgIAL&ved=0CAsQ_AUoAg
> 
> ...


 
Lol don't take me seriously


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

NOPE PIC CONTEST


----------



## Forstride (Apr 13, 2013)

LE NOPE XD XD XD!!!
_shut the fuck up_


----------



## Brian117 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

Forstride said:


> _shut the fuck up_


No.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 13, 2013)

Lol what?


----------



## loco365 (Apr 13, 2013)

Rydian said:


> NOPE PIC CONTEST


I forgot how to breathe for a minute.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2013)

what's with the nope pics?


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> what's with the nope pics?


"NOPE" in a highly-exaggerated fashion is the general internet response to creepy-crawlies.


----------



## gusmento01 (Apr 13, 2013)

I read the article while listening to this tune.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 13, 2013)

they got a whole family in dere


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Chary (Apr 13, 2013)

Nope. No. Nu-uh. Nonononno. NOPE. NO.


----------



## bowser (Apr 13, 2013)

Someone needs to finish playing Jumanji. Quickly.


----------



## RiderLeangle (Apr 13, 2013)

I have something to say about the title... Of course millions of wasps were discovered in a 21 foot wasp nest, what the fuck did you expect to find in a 21 fucking feet tall wasp nest? Magical pixies riding unicorns?


----------



## loco365 (Apr 13, 2013)

RiderLeangle said:


> I have something to say about the title... Of course millions of wasps were discovered in a 21 foot wasp nest, what the fuck did you expect to find in a 21 fucking feet tall wasp nest? Magical pixies riding unicorns?


Maybe a few dead/dying things too?


----------



## DaggerV (Apr 13, 2013)

Nuke it from North Korea!


----------



## Rydian (Apr 13, 2013)

RiderLeangle said:


> I have something to say about the title... Of course millions of wasps were discovered in a 21 foot wasp nest, what the fuck did you expect to find in a 21 fucking feet tall wasp nest? Magical pixies riding unicorns?


The Wii U and 3DS private keys.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## The Catboy (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## nukeboy95 (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Joe88 (Apr 13, 2013)

can we please get people who can post appropriate meme's?


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Apr 13, 2013)

Kill it with RAID.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 13, 2013)

Disney's Waspz


----------



## Lanlan (Apr 13, 2013)

Damn. Can't even look at that. My biggest fear, easily.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 13, 2013)

That video was fucking painful to watch.

Not because of the wasps.

Because of the fuckstick of a reporter.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 13, 2013)

I hope that reporter trips and falls into that wasp nest.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Apr 13, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I hope that reporter trips and falls into that wasp nest.


 

Twice.


----------



## Dann Woolf (Apr 13, 2013)

Note to self; never go to the Canary Islands again.


----------



## Rizsparky (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## Zetta_x (Apr 13, 2013)

This reminds me of one time me and my brother were doing lawn work. My brother got stung while we were trimming the hedges because we didn't notice this big ass wasp nest attached under the shed right above the hedges. I guess we could of just sprayed with raid or something, but they took it to a personal level. We bought a bug bomb (the thing that you pull off the top and it sprays poison until completely uncompressed), situated it on top of the hedges near the nest, built shelter out of our trash cans, and shot it with a pellet gun. The bomb exploded with poison and rocketed way out into our yard. This had killed nearly all of the wasps and the remaining ran away. Enough to destroy their home. 
If I could go back in time, I would do the same thing and add fire...
Fuck yeah.


----------



## Janthran (Apr 13, 2013)

Experts guess wasp nest from Hell originated in Africa.

No crap Sherlock


----------



## omegasoul6 (Apr 13, 2013)

IM DONE.


----------



## Nah3DS (Apr 13, 2013)

my reaction:


Spoiler


----------



## gusmento01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Send Squawks, he'll take cake of those nasty wasps for sure.


----------



## someonewhodied (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## DarkShinigami (Apr 14, 2013)

NO JUST NO

burn it with fire.  hire cave Johnson to burn that house down WITH THE LEMONS


----------



## Walker D (Apr 14, 2013)

Ohh ..African wasps? ..they are not that bad ...they are kinda cute









SSShit! Run to the hills!!


----------



## Hop2089 (Apr 15, 2013)

Something that should be brought back one last time


----------

